# Wraithguard



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the viability of wraithguard? I was thinking about using a squad of 5 with Eldrad in a Wave Serpent for my 1,500 point list. The idea would be to get close to the enemy, have Eldrad do his thing (Doom has to be the greatest thing ever), then have the wraithguard act as anti-tank and anti-monstrous creature. My main concern though is cost. Would I be better off getting a larger squad of fire dragons, and buying some other upgrades for other squads? Any thoughts would help, thanks.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Wraithgaurd are beast! definately a good choice with there 12' insta death weapon, 6 toughness, and 3+ saves! Put with a farseer or Eldrad can really cause some serious damage, thou farseer is more prefered because they are cheaper and all you realy need is to get the bare minimum for them and eldrad is something you want to keep were you have alot of your forces, not off running head long assualts into enemy lines. good way to get a 210pt model killed fast is to do that. Use the wraithguard as a distraction while you concentrate your other forces to systematically wipe out the rest of his guys. The wraithgaurd are definately something to send against your enemies most prized models such as independants, pricey vehicles and termies, MC's or even use as surprise guys to harass the flank. Cons- DO not let your wraithguard get tied up in close combat! they may have good strength and toughness but have low attacks and moderate WS. They will be tied up and most likely not be used to their full potential. 

I hope this helped and just a piece of what i think. enjoy!!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Seconded. I played an Iyanden force for several years. Wraithguard are awesome at anti tank, anti IC, and anti MC. They have one of the only weapons in the game that can auto wound a C'Tan (the other is the D-Cannon). Do not let them get in close combat. They will be slowly whittled down and stuck in CC forever.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Be carful because the C'tan still get a save vs the shots.

I use Wraithguard as troops, 2x10. They are slow, but I wanted a themed list. Vs IG or Inquisition armies they totally own.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

You might want to consider using guide instead of doom to help the wraithguard because you get more benefit out of rerolling the 3+ than you do the 2+ to wound (a 22% increase vs. a 14% increase)


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I like walking up a Troop unit of Wraithguard with Eldrad and an Avatar. Keep the them behind a wall of Harlequins most of the way and you should reach the front lines with little harm done to yourself.

And C'tan only get a save from MOST of those shots.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Which of those ignore invulnerables?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll have to double check, but I am pretty sure that the Wounds that would normally cause instant death ignore invulnerables on C'tan. 

It was in a Necron entry, but not positive where...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

No, that isn't the case in general. But the D-Cannon has a specific reference in the Necron Codex I think, which I will check.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Fluffwise, D-Cannons and Wraithcannons are quite similar it may be different rule wise though. I will go check as well, p. 27? Its a guess but maybe a good one.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

A D-Cannon is just a large Wraith Cannon.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Confirmed, turns out wraithcannons are mentioned specifically under the Necrodermis rules. It was P. 27, but I can't take credit for the guess. Someone else told me, but I had to see for myself.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

oooh, wat do the Necrodermis rules state for D-cannons??? i'm curious.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i vouch for the Wraithguard as well. perhaps one of the trickier units to use in the Eldar army list, but well worth it.

Fire Dragons are better anti-tank due to their weaponry and points, but i personally don't like FD as they're cheap Eldarcide.

played a game this weekend vs. Chaos Daemons. Eldrad + Wraithguard + Warlock held back 30 Plague Bearers.

it's a moot point whether that unit made back it's points or not: it got me the win as it tied down half of my opponent's army by itself.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

What kind of list do you use? Im planning on a mostly mech list with Eldrad (I have 5 rangers and 10 DAs running, mostly because I couldnt bring myself to take out a fire prism for another wave serpent). I have the list posted in Eldar army lists (New Eldar player, 1500 points I believe), but I came down to a decision for what I wanted to do with my last squad. I could:

-5 Wraithguard to go with eldrad in a WS
-5 Fire Dragons in a second Wave Serpent, and remove defend from my first squad of Dire avengers
-3 shinning spears kitted out, and an extra ranger

Most people recommended the Fire Dragons, so Im going to give that a shot first. It seems like they would be more effective against vehicles, but against MCs and normal infantry wraithguard would be better.


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Theripontigonus said:


> What kind of list do you use? Im planning on a mostly mech list with Eldrad (I have 5 rangers and 10 DAs running, mostly because I couldnt bring myself to take out a fire prism for another wave serpent). I have the list posted in Eldar army lists (New Eldar player, 1500 points I believe), but I came down to a decision for what I wanted to do with my last squad. I could:
> 
> -5 Wraithguard to go with eldrad in a WS
> -5 Fire Dragons in a second Wave Serpent, and remove defend from my first squad of Dire avengers
> ...


The thing is, Fire Dragons have the same range, and cost less than half as much as Wraithguard. Add to that you can stuff a whole squad in a transport and you have a deadly combo.

If you truck them around and isolate parts of the opposing army, you won't need to worry about as much return fire.


----------

